# Almost yellow bud sites ?



## Del (Jun 21, 2019)

Plants are in 12\12,  LED lights 2 1000watt, 4x4x7 tent, fox farms nutes, my question is are these bud sites supposed to be this green\yellow ?

Del


----------



## umbra (Jun 21, 2019)

How far into 12/12 are you?


----------



## Del (Jun 21, 2019)

Just 5 days. They started May 5th


----------



## Del (Jun 21, 2019)

umbra said:


> How far into 12/12 are you?


Just getting the hang of how to post in a forum ! 5 days into flowering


----------



## umbra (Jun 21, 2019)

They look fine


----------



## umbra (Jun 21, 2019)

Every strain, nute selection, light selection all play a part in the coloring of the plant. Added to the plant's hormonal change as it triggers flowering.


----------



## Del (Jun 21, 2019)

umbra said:


> Every strain, nute selection, light selection all play a part in the coloring of the plant. Added to the plant's hormonal change as it triggers flowering.


Thanks Umbra, first grow jitters


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 14, 2019)

Looking good! I also have had the first grow jitters. Just be sure they get the TLC and they will love ya!!! Enjoy your growing!!!


----------



## Del (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks for the encouraging words ! stephenking Good grow luck to you as well


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 15, 2019)

It almost looks like an iron deficiency.  Usually caused by stress or PH fluctuations.

Good Karma to you and your awesome grow!


----------



## Del (Jul 15, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> It almost looks like an iron deficiency.  Usually caused by stress or PH fluctuations.
> 
> Good Karma to you and your awesome grow!


Thanks! Got it sorted , I wasnt using any cal-mag. Things are looking very good. Just finished my lighting system yesterday and the plants are loving it.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 15, 2019)

Wow! Awesome grow!


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 19, 2019)

Dude! Looking Great! How about a nice super duper close up of that HUGE bud! I love pics, LoL


----------



## cannabisismylife (Jul 21, 2019)

Del said:


> Plants are in 12\12,  LED lights 2 1000watt, 4x4x7 tent, fox farms nutes, my question is are these bud sites supposed to be this green\yellow ?
> 
> Del


They seem natural


----------

